# Global warming, Southern style



## ELHEAD (Dec 10, 2019)

Way up north , in Alabama that is.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Dont worry it will melt as quickly as it fell and you guy will be able to get back to the regularly scheduled 50s and 60s with chance for rain showers you are used to having soon enough!


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 10, 2019)

Same here. The weather is interfering with my shop build.


----------



## cathead (Dec 10, 2019)

Current temp here is -15 F, expect 20 below zero tonight.  Also lots of snow too for just the beginning of winter.....


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 10, 2019)

50 F and rainy in Vermont at 7:30 a.m. this morning. Snow in the mountains, kids should be home from night skiing in a few minutes!


----------



## brino (Dec 10, 2019)

We were white in November and I had to plow....once (last year plowed snow three times in Nov!)
Last night +6 deg. C. and we lost all the snow.

Back below freezing now and expecting white stuff again by weekend.

-brino


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 10, 2019)

6 degrees up at the Adirondack property last night and they got slammed with the white death last week . 65 degrees here today and calling for snow tonight .


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 10, 2019)

Sleet and snow coming down pretty good now. Ground is still warm so shouldn't stick much.


----------



## ELHEAD (Dec 10, 2019)

Everybody here goes crazy at the mere mention of snowfall. Some love it , some hate it. Usually a brief interruption of the daily routine. Pretty none the less. Big boost in white bread and milk sales. No doubt global warming will return soon. No disrespect to our so called climatologists ( weather-guessers)
Last shot before dark.


Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 10, 2019)

And TP of course !


----------



## savarin (Dec 10, 2019)

Your lucky, were experiencing unprecedented droughts and bush fires that are completely out of control.
No danger to me (yet) but the lack of water will hit soon.
Weve been on water restrictions for over two years now and it doesnt look like changing any time soon.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 11, 2019)

Starting to melt but this is what is left of last nights snow fall.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2019)

Yep , we were hit fast and hard last night and then it kinda died out . The sun is melting it all pretty quickly .


----------

